# Funny video of Zazu 🤣



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I was filming Zazu talking for you guys and captured the funniest thing


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What a cute little guy Niamh!  Zazu is so precious. I really love the blue mutation.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Every time I see a these birds I think of sweet little Zazu talking. I couldn't hear what he was saying so well as the budgies don't respect me watching videos, but he's adorable and I loved seeing Noah in the background.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How precious, Niamh! So adorable


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Zazu is so adorable Niamh. His talking is becoming quite clear. He is certainly a cheeky little one.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a joy it was to see this video of your little Zazu! 
It was really fun to see his happy and playful mood while you were recording, we can really tell just how much he (and Noah) are loved.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: Yaay!! I love it when you post pictures and videos of Zazu and Noah. 

Zazu is so adorable and cute when he says "Peek A Boo!"
He obviously enjoys those head scritches too.

Thanks for sharing him with us, Niamh!*


----------

